# Klipsch Rebuild



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I had posted this in the econowave forum on AK but nobody responded with anything usefull so I thought I would try this here:

A while back in the econowave thread I had mentioned doing the econowave mod for my Klipsch KG 4.2 speakers. 

At the time I was told that I should modify the crossover to work better with the Selenium D220Ti
I will be using the 8 ohm CD. I am trying to find some of the larger QSC wave guides that some people on here have been using. If I can't should I just get the 3 bolt version of the D220 and just keep my tractrix horns because they are the same height and only 2" narrower than the JBL/Dayton wave guides. 

I was told by Klipsch tech support that the factory crossover point is at 1600 Hz, roll off is either 12 or 16 Db they were not totally sure.

Here is a photo of the stock crossover.










The capacitors are labeled:

The Green one:
KSC 
33 MFD
100 VDC
+- 10%

The little poly switch:
(The print is very tiny so I think it says)
.70

The blue one:

KSC
2.5K
100 V

The Yellow one:

KSC
3.0K
100 V

The white Resistors on the side say:

Top one:
KSC
12 ohm 5W

The bottom one:
KSC
2 Ohm 5W

crossovers are the one area were my knowledge is weak, so I don't know what parts go to which speaker.

Are these stock KG x/o's okay to use with the Dayton 220's or do I need to rework them?

Any changes I would like to use capacitors that improve overall SQ of the speakers. 
I would also like to remove the parts from the circuit board and attach them directly to each other on a wooden board. 

I am on a very tight budget so I don't want to spend more than $25/crossover 

Which is the same price as the dayton 2 way crossovers on parts express.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are these actually defective?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

If crossover design is not your greatest strength then purchase the Dayton's. They are good and I in fact just purchased a set of their 3K 2-ways and I'm blown away at how large they are when I received them. Holy cow they are huge and they work their magic well!!! :clap:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Mechman I was told that I should redo them to work better with the Selenium 220's

Hearingspecalist the more I read about the Dayton's the more I like them. They seem like a great alternative.


----------

